# E46 Thermostat Change DYI



## mickeyroi (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok, I brought my car ('99 323) in to the dealer because I noticed it took a long time for my engine to reach operating temperature (no "check engine" light though). I just got the call, and learned that my thermostat was stuck open. Price: $500. SCREW THAT, I'M D.I.M.!

Ok, so I've changed a thermostat before on my 1970 Ford, but a voice inside me tells me this isn't going to be as easy. I couldn't find a post that adressed thermostat replacement for the E46.. does anyone have some pointers? I don't even know where the thermostat it in this car. 

I have a feeling that I'm gonna have to remove the fan and belt to play in there, and flush at least some of the coolant. HELP!! 
Thanks!

Mike

PS: no, I don't have the Bentley book (yet) because the car just came off extended Warranty (BEST INVESMENT EVER). If this repair works out though, the book is next on my shopping list.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

MIke its as easy as can be, PM me better yet email me, I am in Dallas right now but I can walk you through it step by step.

Buy the T stat at autohauz.com maybe 30 bucks with the seal

It looks intimidating but its as easy a job as changing oil

Email me, I havent been back here lateley


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

www.bimmerdiy.com has a write up IIRC


----------



## dslick2025 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey FalconGuy, my 2001 325ci just gave me an error code P0 128 and I think I need a thermostat change also. The only problem is, I don't know where it is. Is there anyway I can still contact you so you can help me? Thanks. I'll PM u my contact info.


----------



## umermariner (Oct 19, 2008)

mickeyroi said:


> Ok, I brought my car ('99 323) in to the dealer because I noticed it took a long time for my engine to reach operating temperature (no "check engine" light though). I just got the call, and learned that my thermostat was stuck open. Price: $500. SCREW THAT, I'M D.I.M.!
> 
> Ok, so I've changed a thermostat before on my 1970 Ford, but a voice inside me tells me this isn't going to be as easy. I couldn't find a post that adressed thermostat replacement for the E46.. does anyone have some pointers? I don't even know where the thermostat it in this car.
> 
> ...


I think i have the same problem ( no error code though, 1999 328I). Can you tell me how you went around it?
Thanks.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

Go here http://www.bimmerfest.com/wiki/index.php?title=BMW_E46

and search for thermostat.


----------



## fuji0030 (May 25, 2009)

so I've afflicted a thermostat afore on my 1970 Ford, but a articulation central me tells me this isn't traveling to be as easy. I couldn't acquisition a column that adressed thermostat backup for the E46.. does anyone accept some pointers? I don't even apperceive area the thermostat it in this car.

_________________
Thermostat


----------



## carlbmw (Jul 11, 2009)

*Thermostat*

2000 bmw 323i can someone tell me how to change the thermostat in my bmw. step by step


----------



## tiborek (Feb 19, 2010)

hi falconguy i saw how you know how to change the thermostat i was jsut wondering maybe you can give me a help too, cuz bmw wants 550 for doin this job i have a 2004 bmw 320i(e46) thank you


----------



## tiborek (Feb 19, 2010)

*life time tranny fluid?*

hi, does anyone belives that there is life time tranny fluids in 2004 bmw 302i?? Bmw sad that it does not need to be touched not even checking the level and they hihglly recomended not to change it cuz its life time, but i talked to like 5 mechs and they all sad notin last a life time, anybody knows this for sure i got around 85000 kms on it


----------



## Drebugg (Jan 8, 2011)

Falcon guy, I also need help on locating and replacing my thermostat because my check engine light gave me the p0125 code


----------



## AngeCS29 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I found some other instructions that might be helpful:

http://www.bokchoys.com/differential/diy_thermostat.htm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmliu/3799338447/


----------



## michaelwood (Aug 6, 2011)

FalconGuy said:


> MIke its as easy as can be, PM me better yet email me, I am in Dallas right now but I can walk you through it step by step.
> 
> Buy the T stat at autohauz.com maybe 30 bucks with the seal
> 
> ...


hi i saw that you helped out a guy with a e46, and i have a similar problem. my thermostat is stuck open and i have to replace it, but i dont know where to begin. i have a 98 328i so its the e36. any suggestions?


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

wow, sorry for the late reply.. don't get here often. I'm guessing you fixed it by now?

My car is approaching 10 years old, running like a top too, so I rarely get back to the Fest.

Sorry again, email me if you need anything


----------

